# Do I have line eyes? Can anyone see anything? I'm a day late for my period.. thankyou



## Claire jane




----------



## Suggerhoney

Do u have a normol photo of the test?


----------



## campn

I don’t see it, but maybe a color pic is clearer.


----------

